# Christmas Day in Mexico City



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

We have just arrived in Mexico City for a 3 year stay while my husband works at the U.S. Embassy. Our daughters are coming to visit December 24-31 and I am looking for suggestions on what to do Christmas Day. I know everything shuts down that day as it is a time families spend together. However, since our daughters will be here such a short time we would like to get out of our apartment and spend time with them while we see and do things! Teotihuacan will be open, but will buses be running to get there? (We will not have our vehicle yet.) Will there be ice skating on the zocalo on that day--- and again, will buses be running or will we be able to catch an Uber on Christmas Day to get there?

Of course we will eventually meet other embassy staff who may have suggestions, but haven't had much chance yet, and right now many of them are on holiday leave. I have tried searching online but most of the responses have been of the "I haven't been there on Christmas Day myself but I've heard it shuts down" variety. Thanks for any help you can give us.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

among other staff I would ask some of the Marine Guards what they would recommend. 
They probably have some good info.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> We have just arrived in Mexico City for a 3 year stay while my husband works at the U.S. Embassy. Our daughters are coming to visit December 24-31 and I am looking for suggestions on what to do Christmas Day. I know everything shuts down that day as it is a time families spend together. However, since our daughters will be here such a short time we would like to get out of our apartment and spend time with them while we see and do things! Teotihuacan will be open, but will buses be running to get there? (We will not have our vehicle yet.) Will there be ice skating on the zocalo on that day--- and again, will buses be running or will we be able to catch an Uber on Christmas Day to get there?
> 
> Of course we will eventually meet other embassy staff who may have suggestions, but haven't had much chance yet, and right now many of them are on holiday leave. I have tried searching online but most of the responses have been of the "I haven't been there on Christmas Day myself but I've heard it shuts down" variety. Thanks for any help you can give us.


In a sense we are neighbors since I live a few blocks in back of the US Embassy in Colonia Cuauhtémoc. Re things to do on the 25th, public transportation will be running, though buses and the subway will be on a holiday schedule. Many museums are closed, but I just checked, and the MNA (Museo Nacional de Antropología) in Chapultepec Park seems to be open. Perhaps the zoo is also open. I think you'll have to check individual venues to know for sure. Certainly, the ice skating rink in the Zócalo will be open, but the lines are bound to be very long. In any event, welcome to the CDMX, a place where it's impossible to be bored, unless you try very, very hard!


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks, Isla! We are indeed thrilled to be here. I hope we can get together for coffee. I will probably be dropping in at the Embassy fairly often especially in the beginning as we get our badges and attend orientations, etc. We have been assigned an apartment in Polanco, a big relief as it is the only location for DoS housing where my husband can avoid driving to work. (I was afraid we would end up in Santa Fe.) Good to hear buses will be running Christmas Day. I assumed MNA and the zoo would not be open as in addition to being Christmas it is a Monday. But just being able to get down to the Zocalo and mingle with people out having fun, walk down Reforma and see the decorations will be fun I think.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

This might be a little off topic but, my first Christmas here in Mexico (Colima to be exact) Christmas Day was also a trash day in our neighborhood. I honestly did not expect the garbage trucks to be coming through on Christmas Day so, despite my wife encouraging me to do so, I did not take the garbage out. Well, I was shocked when the truck came rumbling through the neighborhood at just past 10:00 with a full crew picking up all the trash from the "smarter" people. 

Live and learn. I now know that, even on Christmas Day, the trucks will come through and pick up the trash.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AnneLM said:


> Thanks, Isla! We are indeed thrilled to be here. I hope we can get together for coffee. I will probably be dropping in at the Embassy fairly often especially in the beginning as we get our badges and attend orientations, etc. We have been assigned an apartment in Polanco, a big relief as it is the only location for DoS housing where my husband can avoid driving to work. (I was afraid we would end up in Santa Fe.) Good to hear buses will be running Christmas Day. I assumed MNA and the zoo would not be open as in addition to being Christmas it is a Monday. But just being able to get down to the Zocalo and mingle with people out having fun, walk down Reforma and see the decorations will be fun I think.


And we're happy to have you here with us on the forum! It's always useful to have a friend at the Embassy. Would be happy to get together for coffee one day when you're in the neighborhood. Polanco is a lovely area, and much better situated for enjoying the city than being isolated in Santa Fe. It is odd that the MNA seems to be open on Christmas Day since it is a Monday. I will call tomorrow to find out for sure. Not sure about the zoo, though. The Zócalo never closes, of course! Have you spent time here before? It sounds like you have from the comments you've made.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Yes, we have visited Mexico City before as tourists, but never for more than a few days to a week at a time. We stayed with my husband's predecessor who also lived in Polanco, so we are somewhat familiar with the area though of course that is a lot different from actually living here! We have traveled elsewhere in Mexico--- Oaxaca, Queretaro, Guanajuato, San Cristobal---again always within the limits of my husband's leave time. This is a great opportunity for us.


----------

